# camera cleaning/maintanence/repair



## goldenrose (Jul 20, 2011)

OK all you wonderful photographers out there - do you take your cameras in routinely for cleaning & maintanence? If so, how often? What would be a reasonable price for this service? 
I have a Nikon D40X, stopped using it about a month ago because I couldn't depressed the shutter, hence nothing happened. OK my battery must need a recharge, did it & no same problem. Now a month later seems to work just fine.  Found an authorize Nikon repair & even though it's now working thought it might be a good idea & have it checked out, they claim Nikon recommends cleaning every 2 years, they charge $115. What do you think?


----------



## Shiva (Jul 20, 2011)

If they recommend two years, i would go every five years, unless I am on an unending world safari.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 20, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> OK all you wonderful photographers out there - do you take your cameras in routinely for cleaning & maintanence?


:rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't think I've ever taken any of my cameras in for routine cleaning and maintenance. Only when there's a problem, and that hasn't happened very often.


----------



## emydura (Jul 21, 2011)

I haven't taken mine in either although it has a fair amount of dust inside which I'm finding difficult to remove. So I think it needs a clean.

So yours needs a repair as well as a clean? Depending on what the problem is may determine whether it is worth it or not. I also have the Nikon D40 and I don't think I would bother getting it fixed if it had a major problem. It is getting a bit old now.

David


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 21, 2011)

What Dot wrote!!!

I had one problem with my 350d canon, that camera still didn't have the automatic sensor cleaning function yet! So there was some spotting on the pics, originating from a dust particle on the sensor that I was not able to remove. The service was at rel. low price (+/- 50 euro!?), and successful, but the 350d has still no automatic cleaning !!! Jean


----------



## Clark (Jul 21, 2011)

Have 350d also.
Dust issues also. $80 for sensor cleaning, before airshow last June. Not perfect upon return, but much better. Cleaned by non-Canon personal.
Camera is 5.5 years old. About 14,000 shutter count.

The other repair I passed on. The pop-up flash is half broke. Needs manual stimulation with my finger tip to get it to pop up. 
Have not used flash for very long time. 
Repair was 1/4th cost of camera. Plus have option of hot shoe. So, why bother.

But soon, there will be another...
:evil:


----------



## Shiva (Jul 21, 2011)

Clark said:


> Have 350d also
> 
> The other repair I passed on. The pop-up flash is half broke. Needs manual stimulation with my finger tip to get it to pop up.
> :evil:



No wonder your pop up flash is broken. You probably fell off a boat on one on your expedition and had to hit an alligator on the snout with your camera to save your life. :rollhappy:


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 21, 2011)

emydura said:


> .....So yours needs a repair as well as a clean? Depending on what the problem is may determine whether it is worth it or not. I also have the Nikon D40 and I don't think I would bother getting it fixed if it had a major problem.. David


I'm not sure if it needs a repair, it could have been an operater issue  it seems to be working fine now. 
The camera is 3-4 years old, for my use & experience level this camera should be good for many years, at least that's what we figured & used to justify spending the money on this one! 
It's sounding like shelling out $115 is not really any investment at this point in time. 
How about using Dust Remover, a product in pressurized cans, made for cleaning cell phones, computer keyboards, photo equipment, etc.? These products are normally used externally, is internally OK?


----------



## Clark (Jul 21, 2011)

hehe

Error 5 and Canon are peanut butter and jelly.
I was still shooting zoo animals when it broke.


----------



## Clark (Jul 21, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> How about using Dust Remover, a product in pressurized cans, made for cleaning cell phones, computer keyboards, photo equipment, etc.? These products are normally used externally, is internally OK?



No. There is a sensor cleaning kit.(just read about this somewhere)
Not sure if it is brand name sensitive.


Don't do this----- I have used shopvac and vacumm for dust. About every 2 months. But there where always a couple of pieces that were stuck.
And the air shots looked like dirt.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 21, 2011)

Dust Remover is a product made by CleanSafe.
Is Error5 the operator? The guy at the shop asked me if I got an error message.


----------



## Clark (Jul 21, 2011)

Canon error5= flash malfunction

I needed to google it at the time.
Will look for link specific to the canned cleaner.


----------



## Clark (Jul 21, 2011)

http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2010/04/how-to-clean-a-camera-sensor

one must know their limits


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks Clark! Useful info and one can see why there is a charge of $115 or more 'cause this is only a part of it. My concern with using the Dust Remover is that particles could be driven further in & then cause problems.
For now I'll hold off unless there's a reason.
Thanks all for your input.


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 21, 2011)

Never....


----------



## Brian Monk (Jul 21, 2011)

Don't EVER se pressurized air to clean your camera. Cleaning the sensor is something I do myself, bt I have some practice. There are several ways to clean the particles from a sensor, the last being the use of chemicals to wipe the dust clean. If you do send your camera ot for servicing, and it comes back with particles and dust, return it or get your money back.


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 22, 2011)

Clark said:


> ... The pop-up flash is half broke. Needs manual stimulation with my finger tip to get it to pop up.
> ...
> :evil:



I have this phenomena with my 40d now, but am living with it !!! Jean


----------

